
Roll Your Own Bitcoin Exchange in Haskell - MichaelBurge
http://www.michaelburge.us/2017/08/31/roll-your-own-bitcoin-exchange.html
======
espitia
A bit OT:

There's a project trying to build a protocol to trade tokens. Essentially
allowing anyone to build their own exchange:
[https://0xproject.com/](https://0xproject.com/)

There's also a JS library to interact with the protocol:
[https://github.com/0xProject/0x.js](https://github.com/0xProject/0x.js)

~~~
companyhen
Yeah I think this is being built with it:

[https://medium.com/@the0cean/announcing-
the-0cean-85ae78e9bc...](https://medium.com/@the0cean/announcing-
the-0cean-85ae78e9bc58)

------
Fej
It appears to me that the trouble with building an exchange isn't the
software, but the securities regulations involved in running one.

Woe to they who attempt to do so without counsel.

~~~
jboggan
Absolutely, speaking as someone who built an exchange and spent a lot of time
trying to figure out a legal route to operate it (I coded, my co-founder was a
lawyer).

A friend of mine built a very similar product and opened his doors while we
were still hesitant, and this happened:
[http://www.cftc.gov/PressRoom/PressReleases/pr7231-15](http://www.cftc.gov/PressRoom/PressReleases/pr7231-15)

~~~
csomar
Can't you incorporate in an off-shore jurisdiction?

~~~
siberianbear
That strategy didn't work for Liberty Reserve, which was in Costa Rica. If
Uncle Sam doesn't like what you're doing, he'll find you wherever you are and
get you somehow.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberty_Reserve](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberty_Reserve)

------
jlrubin

        We won’t work with actual bitcoins or wallets, since they add a lot of complexity and risk without making the article any more interesting.
    

Actually that is the most interesting part -- how to manage re-orgs & forks is
an open question.

